# keep it moving buddy!



## african cake queen (Dec 29, 2012)

[/img] just love this one.


----------



## ascott (Dec 30, 2012)

Now that is just funny...thanks for the share


----------



## marcy4hope (Dec 30, 2012)

too funny


----------



## wellington (Dec 30, 2012)

That is a great pic. However, the last one in the line is a Bull Terrier. I just can't see him/her being patiently waiting. Not if its anything like mine


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 30, 2012)

wellington said:


> That is a great pic. However, the last one in the line is a Bull Terrier. I just can't see him/her being patiently waiting. Not if its anything like mine


so, hes a line cutter like my bulldog bullY?


----------



## wellington (Dec 30, 2012)

momo said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > That is a great pic. However, the last one in the line is a Bull Terrier. I just can't see him/her being patiently waiting. Not if its anything like mine
> ...



YEP, not only cutter, more like a crasher. You know, they just bull their way to where ever they want


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 30, 2012)

wellington said:


> momo said:
> 
> 
> > wellington said:
> ...


we know too well.bully has crashed thru the screen door once and hes called bully because he does bully. his nick name (from my husband is big ***** from the sopranos) poor bully'lol'





[/img] now i ask you. does bully look like big ***** from the sopranos? i say not my bully boy.


----------



## Tom (Dec 30, 2012)

Cool photo. That took some manpower. If you look, some of the dogs are telling you where their trainers are...


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 30, 2012)

Tom said:


> Cool photo. That took some manpower. If you look, some of the dogs are telling you where their trainers are...



this bully breed is new to me. i love bully , but hes not the brightest.i trained my old boxer many things. very smart dog. never ran from me.not like my bully,zip up the street .bully running to nowhere.my mothers yorkie i taught 22 tricks. i guess every dog is different. as much as i love my boy bully,i dont think i could live thru raising another bulldog. ps.i still love my little dum- dum. 'lol'


----------



## Tom (Dec 30, 2012)

Bull terriers are the hardest breed to train that I know of. We've been doing all the Target dog stuff for over 10 years and have 4 of them. An Afgan hound is smart and willing like a border collie compared to a EBT. Sometimes to get the dogs to do what we need them to do for camera, you have to intentionally ask them to do the opposite. I have successfully gotten many shots this way. I know several people who have these dogs as pets. I just shake my head at them, look them square in the eye and say, "Masochist." Even still, when they are in a good mood and doing their little spinning bounce thing, their charm is contagious. Don't get me wrong. I like them. They are just a 10+ year pain in my rear as far as training is concerned.


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 30, 2012)

Tom said:


> Bull terriers are the hardest breed to train that I know of. We've been doing all the Target dog stuff for over 10 years and have 4 of them. An Afgan hound is smart and willing like a border collie compared to a EBT. Sometimes to get the dogs to do what we need them to do for camera, you have to intentionally ask them to do the opposite. I have successfully gotten many shots this way. I know several people who have these dogs as pets. I just shake my head at them, look them square in the eye and say, "Masochist." Even still, when they are in a good mood and doing their little spinning bounce thing, their charm is contagious. Don't get me wrong. I like them. They are just a 10+ year pain in my rear as far as training is concerned.


had to take his skateborad away, bully wouldnt jump off and would crash. so, now hes a frisbee bulldog fool. they have a one track mind. and yes tom bully is a pain in the neck.i am pack leader and my husband is his toy! cant get thru to my hubby about training.bull does the sit, down, take a bow,heel, but there no stay!he a funny little tank.


----------



## Nay (Dec 30, 2012)

I just love seeing dogs under control. This just shows how able it is. I know many many people who have one dog and can't get them to do anything... drives me nuts. We always have had 8-9 dogs in our house and when we eat they automatically go over to their rug. (Just an example) We are now down to 3 and our house is not the same... but any way great photo!!!
Thanks Nay


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 31, 2012)

Nay said:


> I just love seeing dogs under control. This just shows how able it is. I know many many people who have one dog and can't get them to do anything... drives me nuts. We always have had 8-9 dogs in our house and when we eat they automatically go over to their rug. (Just an example) We are now down to 3 and our house is not the same... but any way great photo!!!
> Thanks Nay


 i would love to have my own pack. mutts, yorkies ,boxer i enjoy the trick training. bully knows alot,but hes like a cat. do it when i feel like it. i have also trained a few cats to do tricks too. the only trick my torts. know is ..when the music playing the food coming next. they come a running.


----------

